# Flieger Friday: Seikosha Kamikaze



## Watchnewbie32 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is such a cool watch with a interesting history.


----------



## Mark Norris (Apr 28, 2021)

I own the real one bought at auction for $23,000 but I also own a replica. I cannot find out who made the replica… I doubt it was Seiko and I don’t think it was Gerlach
Can anybody help?


----------

